# Eucalyptus burl/ebony HF



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I did this a while back. i thought it was interesting that it has a birth mark of sort. It is finished with Tung oil & lacquer. The patch is finished the same as the rest of it but it didn't darken up like the rest of it. Before I started applying finish, it all looked the same. Anyway, please enjoy.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, wow wow wow! I love that piece! Beautiful form, wood and finish.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Really like it, great job!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ACP said:


> Wow, wow wow wow! I love that piece! Beautiful form, wood and finish.


Yeah what he said.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are too kind. Thanks very much. I have about 4 blanks that I think came from the same tree. I'll be using one for the top 1/2 of a staved turning I'm starting on. I just hope it is as nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Bill.
It almost looks like a bit of light shining on it from a window. If you picked the right spot in the house to display it, you could tell people that's what it is.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

quite simply, it's fabulous; the lighter patch just reminds me that with nature you shouldn't expect uniformity


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a purty one, Bill. Then again, all your turnings are really nice.


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

That is beautiful. I have never seen Eucalyptus burl before. I now need to have some of it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice piece. I really like the form.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

mr. jinchao said:


> That is beautiful. I have never seen Eucalyptus burl before. I now need to have some of it! Thanks for posting!


 
It also comes in a curly figure if you can find it. Far more figure than curly maple. I found this at Woodworkers Source here in Tucson. Needless to say, I bought everything that they had like this.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Turned out great


----------



## redwooddrift (Nov 26, 2012)

I have Fifty pumpkin size sliver dollar eyculiptus burls twenty pounds some nearly hundred pounds.More than I can crave myself.If your interst email me at [email protected] i can email you some pictures.The grain is really impressive.Circle birdseye though out.Hope to hear from you all!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Another gorgeous vessel from the master. 
In a town renowned for it's art community, you reign supreme!


----------

